# Best DIY Band



## jdoge1408

I want to make an office supply/at home slingshot and don't want to buy TB or Tubes for it and wanted to know what would work best for the bands, I know rubber bands or elastic will probably be the answer but I just wanted to know for sure


----------



## D.Nelson

Alliance 105/107 or chained/braided #64s.


----------



## D.Nelson

Also, Walmart Golds Gym green bands if you don't want to order anything. Same as theraband silver.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy

#84 office bands work well with 3/8 steel if you have a shorter draw. I use #117 office bands with 1/4 ammo with a longer draw and a ring shooter.


----------



## jdoge1408

Thanks.


----------



## NaturalFork

Chained office rubber is great for a "no supplies needed" band setup.


----------



## Charles

I have used the suggestions already mentioned, and they work fine. I also really like Alliance File Bands. They work very well in ring shooters. Without chaining them, they will give you a draw length about to your cheek; of course if you braid them or chain them, you can make them as long as you like. The Alliance File Bands have very good speed.

http://www.officedepot.com/a/products/230329/Alliance-Rubber-Brites-File-Bands-Neon/

http://www.amazon.com/Alliance-Brites-Bands-Inches-Colors/dp/B000NNXY8Y

I got my first match light using Alliance File Bands.






Cheers .... Charles


----------



## 1ftp

Hope it's ok to reply to a post from a while ago, but I'm a big fan of office bands and found this in a search. Anyway I recently filmed a quick demo of how I usually use them (in a 2-1-1-1-1 "braid") since most of the talk online regards using chains.





.

I use "5 Star Office" #64 bands by the way, a high-latex band available in the UK.

Excuse the "midlands monotone" accent :hmm:


----------



## Poiema

aerolith said:


> I'm a big fan of office bands and found this in a search. Anyway I recently filmed a quick demo of how I usually use them (in a *2-1-1-1-1* "braid") since most of the talk online regards using chains.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I use "*5 Star Office" #64* bands by the way, a high-latex band available in the UK.
> 
> Excuse the "midlands monotone" accent :hmm:


Excellent tutorial.

You should definitely consider including this #64 Braided Office Bands tutorial in the VIDEO section as well. There is a 'silent' video demo already posted. But I really like yours. The verbal instructions are more helpful I think. And I love your homemade bike seat slingshot. Very charming.


----------



## 1ftp

Ah, didn't know I could post there - I thought it was for threads to be moved to if they had a decent how-to.

Thanks for the kind comments - I can't take credit for the bike-seat frame, a buddy of mine sent it over for me to try and I get on with it really well.


----------



## D.Nelson

Do check out rubberbandguns #32 red rubber bands. Charles did some tests on it, and it is pretty darn good.


----------



## 1ftp

I would really love to give them a try but sadly they're hard to come by over here (UK). I may fry 5-Star #32 and see how they go. I've only experimented with #64 as far as office bands go, but I'm keen to try smaller braided bands - maybe in a taper 5-4-3-2 or similar


----------



## D.Nelson

I'm using cheapo #32s right now. Good performance in a 22111 braid using .38 lead. I like em.


----------



## D.Nelson

I also like the skinny rubber bands in contrast to those huge #64s. So much easier to work with. Looks better to me as well.


----------



## 1ftp

The smaller thinner bands do look smart in a braid. I'd be interested to see chrony/impact results of #32 braided and #64 braided, just for comparison. I think the 64 hits hard enough, but wonder if more, smaller bands would heave the ammo a bit faster. Maybe it could deal with heavier ammo too.


----------



## DogBox

There might also be some info in the Slingshot Bands and Tubes section I think...?


----------



## DogBox

Aerolith..."..excuse the Midlands monotone accent.".... classic! man, classic!


----------



## jdoge1408

Thanks everyone I ended up braiding office bands together, not lethal but works pretty well


----------



## Fletch

I band my "scouts" with red clay #32s in a 3-3-2-2-2-2 configuration. It "feels" like it snaps out quickly as compared to the longer, ever accelerating, flat band feel. I run gypsy tabs with them and that is pretty much my main setup. Very quiet.....


----------



## Chuck Daehler

If it's not hard hitting speed you are after, just havin' a little fun and getting some practice on form, really, whatever works, works. The large wide office supply rubber bands are what I used as a kid and still do. (Alliance Sterlings)...pic linked out of my wife's album...
http://slingshotforum.com/gallery/image/23416-sterling-band-box/

http://slingshotforum.com/gallery/image/23414-sterling-bands/ 72 bands $10 Walmart, USA, ordered and mailed to USA destination. Economical, contain some latex, pretty good, already cut to width, you cut to length, long enough for a half maybe 2/3 butter fly stance.


----------

